# FS: MIXED AFRICAN CICHLID STOCK in my 150gal tank. 50+ fish



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Very sad to let go of these awesome stock. Mostly malawis and clown loaches. Most of them sre f1 and f2. 
Im not gonna bother making a list but this vid shows them all. All of the fish in the tank are to be sold as a package. Im not going to sparate them. Im selling them all because im switching to all tanganyika mostly tropheus.
Gettin them cost me alot there are alot of breeding trios that has provided me with lotz of fries already. Better to come by in person to view the fish. Call me at 778 628 7779 or pm. 
Only serious buyers only plss and experienced ones cuz i want all of them to go to a good home.
Most of the females are holding right now and u can see that in the video below.




 Am also willing to trade for a tropheus colony. Or mostly tanganyikans.

Im selling the whole stock for 450$ which is half than what i originally paid to get each of them for. 
Im available all weekend if u wanna come and view the tank. AGAIN IM NOT PARTING THE STOCK OUT.
They all need to go as a group.

Cheers! -michael-


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

If u decided to part out let me know, maybe i will get some fish


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

IMO, it might be difficult to find someone in here with the right qualifications/experience that you want and who has the tank space to accommodate your entire cichlid package. Most of us that keep africans would probably have limited space that can only accommodate a particular species or two. The "experienced" fellow that can buy and has the space for the entire stock will be one who's getting back into the hobby or one who has had an unfortunate incident like a "fish-kill". Otherwise, it might be someone who has just decided to take on an african cichlid tank.

That being said, I wish you luck with your sale! That's quite an awesome deal you're throwing out there!

Cheers!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would be interested in some loaches if you decide to part them out.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Part them out dude! the people have spoken!


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll take all the dolphin's and venustus if you do part them out. Or if anyone out there is interested in splitting. I do have several fair size tanks that could handle these guy's.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

That is most definitely a beautiful colony. How many fish are there in total?


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys i dont wanna part them out because itll end up costing more. Giving them away as a group is easier for me to part with them too. I have hadthse fishes for a long time and to be honest buying them individually will cost more. 
The dolphins are my favorite. They are such an awesome trio. They have produced hundreds of fries for me now. The tank is all natural so they spit in the tank and if the fry survive then awesome but usually i dont touch any unless people request for fries.. 
Ill wait out abit and well see how it goes


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I would take some to! dolphins for sure!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

IMHO, it will be hard for someone to pick up all those fish and be able to house them. Do put them up for a bit longer and see how it goes.
If you decide to part out, I might take the yellow labs from you


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Yeh ill put them up abit longer and see where it goes. Both my female dolphins are holding right now and will be due to spit in 3 days. 
The yellow labs are all f1s from livefish direct and they are starting to breed aswell. 
The venustus are f1s but you shouldve seen the parents theyre crazy the mom was wc. 
Theres a breeding trio of red empress too along with all theyre fries that are now juvies f2 parenfs are f1. 

I have around 70+ all in the tank including the pleco and the loaches and the lone juwel cichlid.
Girlfriend does not appeove of parting them cuz shes already attached to some but i really wanna get those torpheus ilangis and kasangas.


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

70+??? WOW! That's really an awesome deal for only $450? If only I have the space for another 125Gal tank... and the funds, of course! LOL :lol:

I'm officially putting this out there now... anyone who'd like to split the stock, I'll take the venustus. Anything to help CHIXCLIDS get his torpheus...


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Rainy day bump. Winter is coming


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Hahaha thanks man i really appreciate it. Im gettin in trouble with my gf for selling them hahaha. Shes attached to some of them so ishe as upset when she first heard. Lol but im sure shell love the trophs too.
For u guys who wants the dolphina only . I stripped one of the females yesterday and got 30+ fries. Theres another batch coming from th bigger female in three days. Theyll be up for sale as soon as they get a little bit bigger. Thanks


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Heres a vid of me stripping my dolphins  
Enjoy. Haha i kinda dropped her a little but shes fine lol.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U got lots of babies


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

A hundred motha#$#[email protected] can’t tell me nothin’
I beez in the trap, be-beez in the trap

ahaha


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

haha so many fries. Nice looking fish's you got there. 

Btw, I liked how you played the songs while stripping the cichlid. Made it not boring to watch hehe. Btw, I sent you a pm about a few fish im interested in if you decide to part it out and not sell as a group 

Thanks.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Daily bump


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Hahahaha the fish loves bumpn to the beat while spitter her fries out. Lol theres so many of them its crazy hahaha.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

were you able to count on how many fries she produced? hhaha.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Hey guys sorry to say but i have to put this sale on hold for now. I will put it back up when i have more free time. Right now im in the middle of my midterms so im really busy. And my gf and i need to discuss more things regarding the price and selling the colony. Shes not letting me let them go. And shes mad that im selling them cheap lol. Anyway ill put it back up when we figure it out. 
Thank you all for your great support and interest in the fish.
Cheers!
-michael-


----------

